# couple of perch&a shad with pressed details



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

pressed in details on the shad all just over 2"long
I did theese a couple of years ago in a test


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Swede,

Cool baits....your lip design I see on many Scandanavian bait makers lures. Can you give us an idea of the action versus normal lip placement. I have never tried to bend the lexan although I have seen a few tutorials.

Rod


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awseome baits there mad viking, love the shapes and paint

Etch


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice looking baits Swede...what do you mean by "pressed details" though?


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

look at the shad the "details" are pressed into the coating/wood ,gills mouth &sideline using a teaspoon & old eating knife that got a rounded edge


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

in currents the shape stabilizes the bait & i think it gives it a neat appearance too


----------



## Black Talon (Oct 15, 2007)

one word, excellent.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Swede, Quality baits for sure..... details, rank right up there with most Crank Bait mfg'and I just marvel at the paint finish. You need to get them on the market..... there are a ton of fish over here that would love to take a bite of one of them.....I fish for walleyes alot..... would be right up my alley....... Good fishin to you this year............Jon Sr.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Swede, Your amazing! those have to shake the paint off with that design! Those would be killers here! All species for sure. I really like that sparkle finish!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very cool, Swede. Those almost seem to glow in the pictures.

I have a couple of baits I'm carving with the straight lip slot like that, which will allow me to bend the lips at different angles. That way I can experiment and see which angle produces fish the best.

One nice thing about the way you've done those is that the line tie actually presses against the lip and thus adds additional strength to the whole assembly.

Keep them coming, Swede!


----------

